# Golf R to Allroad



## somberlaine (Aug 20, 2015)

For a variety of reasons, I am considering trade-in my 2016 R for a 2017 Allroad. I have yet to see the car in person because local dealers just don't have any on the lot. One dealer I visited over the weekend told me they are not expecting any Allroads till march. I am wondering if anyone on here had trouble locating an Allroad and for how much below msrp you can get one. I would also love to hear what's like to drive an allroad. thanks!


----------



## AbsolutelyMitch (Jan 5, 2017)

Following this! New to the forum, looking to trade in a WK2 Grand Cherokee Overland for a new Allroad. There's a few around me at dealerships, however not optioned the way I'd personally like. If they are truly out until March, I wonder what the experience of ordering one would be like? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## somberlaine (Aug 20, 2015)

AbsolutelyMitch said:


> Following this! New to the forum, looking to trade in a WK2 Grand Cherokee Overland for a new Allroad. There's a few around me at dealerships, however not optioned the way I'd personally like. If they are truly out until March, I wonder what the experience of ordering one would be like?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



The dealer i visited said that i can order one without a problem which i may end up doing to get the exact car i want But before going down that road, i need to test drive the car.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

somberlaine said:


> For a variety of reasons, I am considering trade-in my 2016 R for a 2017 Allroad. I have yet to see the car in person because local dealers just don't have any on the lot. One dealer I visited over the weekend told me they are not expecting any Allroads till march. I am wondering if anyone on here had trouble locating an Allroad and for how much below msrp you can get one. I would also love to hear what's like to drive an allroad. thanks!


Nothing in my local area. I have to expand out 150 miles to find one to look at.

I have not spoken to the dealer, but based on inventory, I am inclined to believe the "March" line.


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

I would think around DC area, you could find one. On Long Island, dealers have been getting them in since the fall, but they get snatched up pretty quickly. I did get to test drive one, and then I ordered at the end of November, for a late Feb early March delivery. My dealer (high volume dealer) modified an allocation to suit my specs. I got just over 6% off MSRP, as they extended ACNA discount to me.

I ordered Prestige, with Driver Assistance, Cold & Warm Weather packages, Inlay Gray Oak, Monsoon Gray over Black. 

Getting out of my '14 JSW TDI lease early, as part of TDI settlement. 

You might see if Alexandria has an Audi dealer (my daughter used to live in Fairfax, and is now in Alexandria). You might have better luck.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

archrenov8 said:


> I would think around DC area, you could find one. On Long Island, dealers have been getting them in since the fall, but they get snatched up pretty quickly. I did get to test drive one, and then I ordered at the end of November, for a late Feb early March delivery. My dealer (high volume dealer) modified an allocation to suit my specs. I got just over 6% off MSRP, as they extended ACNA discount to me.
> 
> I ordered Prestige, with Driver Assistance, Cold & Warm Weather packages, Inlay Gray Oak, Monsoon Gray over Black.
> 
> ...


Well, I spoke too soon. The Audi dealer closest to me added 2 yesterday. Gonna go test drive on Friday.

I have the ACNA membership. That said, I didn't think 6% off the MSRP was possible on a new gen Audi??? Talk to me man!!! Tell me your secrets!


----------



## archrenov8 (Nov 22, 2003)

jspirate said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. The Audi dealer closest to me added 2 yesterday. Gonna go test drive on Friday.
> 
> I have the ACNA membership. That said, I didn't think 6% off the MSRP was possible on a new gen Audi??? Talk to me man!!! Tell me your secrets!


My dealer is very fair. She first asked me if I was a current Audi owner, but even though I have been twice in the past, I am not currently. So she couldn't do the loyalty incentive. Then I offered up ACNA and she said that would work. She went back to speak with the sales manager, who is the same guy that helped me in 2011 with my Avant lease. We chatted a few minutes, he offered, and I accepted. I love my Audi dealer, Audi of Huntington.

A good strategy is to go on rainy weekday, preferably towards the end of the month, when they are looking to make their monthly quotas. 

If you don't get the deal you are looking for, be prepared to say you are continuing to look, and start putting your jacket back on, or putting your papers away, to signal you are leaving.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

archrenov8 said:


> My dealer is very fair. She first asked me if I was a current Audi owner, but even though I have been twice in the past, I am not currently. So she couldn't do the loyalty incentive. Then I offered up ACNA and she said that would work. She went back to speak with the sales manager, who is the same guy that helped me in 2011 with my Avant lease. We chatted a few minutes, he offered, and I accepted. I love my Audi dealer, Audi of Huntington.
> 
> A good strategy is to go on rainy weekday, preferably towards the end of the month, when they are looking to make their monthly quotas.
> 
> If you don't get the deal you are looking for, be prepared to say you are continuing to look, and start putting your jacket back on, or putting your papers away, to signal you are leaving.


This would be my first Audi II do own a VW tho). What you outline is pretty standard practice for me. Its good to know they will move on prices as I always thought the dealers were tight at as a full tick.


----------



## sash_sash (Sep 22, 2005)

somberlaine said:


> For a variety of reasons, I am considering trade-in my 2016 R for a 2017 Allroad. I have yet to see the car in person because local dealers just don't have any on the lot. One dealer I visited over the weekend told me they are not expecting any Allroads till march. I am wondering if anyone on here had trouble locating an Allroad and for how much below msrp you can get one. I would also love to hear what's like to drive an allroad. thanks!


Very interesting... I'm in the market for the new car and considering Golf R, but also like the idea of getting a bit more space/practicality with Allroad. Wondering what are the reasons that are making you trade in your Golf R? Thanks and sorry for not offering up any help with your question!


----------



## OEMPlus (May 22, 2002)

jspirate said:


> Well, I spoke too soon. The Audi dealer closest to me added 2 yesterday. Gonna go test drive on Friday.
> 
> I have the ACNA membership. That said, I didn't think 6% off the MSRP was possible on a new gen Audi??? Talk to me man!!! Tell me your secrets!


How did it go? Any update?


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

OEMPlus said:


> How did it go? Any update?


I really liked. In fact, I liked it so much that I took the wife back and let her drive it.

Cliff notes:
The engine is fantastic. Oh, I like that engine!
The virtual cockpit is nicer than I expected
Front and back seats are great
Interior exudes quality
Painted fenders really make the car look good
Its a highway machine... quiet and smooth

It drives a bit numb to me, but it wouldn't be my car, so I didn't lose much interest because of that.


I am confused though. If the 2018 Q5 gets the same engine and loses 200 pounds, I am not sure the Allroad offers much. I luv a wagon, but I just don't think I would buy it over a stretched Q5. I think I am going to wait and see...


----------

